# Utility A Debut



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I debuted in Utility A today. 

He missed a signal, but the rest of his performance was great. Overall, I'm really, really pleased -- especially given that we've been out of town for the past 16 days ... haven't trained nearly as much as I'd have liked (we set up a ring twice and did articles a couple more times), and just got back from three days of driving on Wed.

Aside from missing the signal, we only lost 1.5 points. 

As for missing the signal, he disengaged when I left him, so that's what I need to work on ... and I have a plan ... so we'll get on it and look forward to trying again next month.

Overall, it was really, really fun and I'm super pleased with the rest of his performance.

I have video, but it's taking forty forevers to upload. Will post a link when it's done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Utility A is hard and working on an 8 1/2 is very very good - missed signals happen.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well congrats on what sounds like a great run. Those things happen. Good luck on the next show!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job Quizzler!!!! I can't wait to see the video. How old will I be in forty forevers?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I enjoyed watching your performance at the show today. Quiz is such a happy working dog. You made the right call on the signals when he hesitated.
Congrats on an awesome performance. Good Luck in your future shows.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> I enjoyed watching your performance at the show today. Quiz is such a happy working dog. You made the right call on the signals when he hesitated.
> Congrats on an awesome performance. Good Luck in your future shows.


Thanks. It was great to see you and Vita today. Did you guys ever find a place to train near you?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!! There are *good* NQ's, which you had today, and there are *bad* NQ's, where everything just falls apart. Nothing wrong with a *good* NQ!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks. It was great to see you and Vita today. Did you guys ever find a place to train near you?


We are training in a place where we have to watch out for the rangers. They warned us that we can't have our dogs off leash so we try to time our runs in between their rounds. We still haven't found anything indoors nearby which she would like for her allergy affected Schipperke.

Steph, keep up the great work you are doing with Quiz. Taking your time in the process will pay off. It was good to see you. Maybe we can all train together one of these days.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY for Steph and Quiz!!! Sounds like both of us had a very good day yesterday! Great job guys! =]


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Great job!! There are *good* NQ's, which you had today, and there are *bad* NQ's, where everything just falls apart. Nothing wrong with a *good* NQ!


And there are also the worst of all - *bad* Q's. Last saturday we had a good NQ; I was thrilled with what he did despite getting a wrong article. The next day he qualified but I was so disgusted with his lack of effort or focus he was neutered three days later.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Steph! That sounds like an awesome debut into the utility ring. Any plans on coming down to San Diego for any trials?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations you guys make a great team!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again, he really does look great!!


----------

